# 3/4 with pic



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Made it out for a couple hours of fishing today with a small amount of success. Started off with a nice double whack hit n spit in the first run we fished...Proceeded to next run, set up on a nice log jam with parallel wood along the shore...a pluggers dream...2 minutes later had a fish that I thought was a jack that ended up being this pretty girl: 










After that we moved to another spot and immediately hooked and lost a nice fish then moved downriver and had another brief hookup. Once it got really bright the fishing ended for us. water temp was between 34-35 degrees while we were there....-keith


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

That's a pretty site. Not you, the fish.:lol: Congrats.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice! Good job


----------



## clintonking (Jan 20, 2010)

nice feesh will be out catching some tomorrow


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

Good Job. Nice pic


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

awesome catch, was it caught in the clinton?


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Thats a dandy. I'm hoping for my first this year. Tried it last year but no go. I think I fished the wrong time of day.


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice outing. We're probably going to sit this spring out. Went to the MO yesterday and hit a rock. Bad things happen.


----------

